# NYC Century



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great day for riding, couldn't have asked for any thing better. :thumbsup: Transit Authority of New York!

Completed the century, actually rode a total of 107 miles


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> What a great day for riding, couldn't have asked for any thing better. :thumbsup: Transit Authority of New York!
> 
> Completed the century, actually rode a total of 107 miles


Nice job! Glad it was uneventful for you. Unfortunately, as I'm sure you're aware, this happened:

Drunk driver critically injures cyclist in NYC Century Bike Tour - NY Daily News

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...plowed-cyclists-nyc-bac-266-article-1.3487404


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW.... speechless, no I was not aware


----------

